# Magazine loaders



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was wondering how do you guys and gals load your magazines for your pistols?I can do about 6 rounds and then you need a monster thumb.I have a 9mm.and saw on line mag loaders ,do any of you use them?Some made it look so easy,if any suggestions let me know.Thank you.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Weird fishing report...

But I use my fingers. Leave your mags loaded and they'll become easier to load. The old wives tale about spring damaged from leaving them loaded has been debunked time and time again....it's cycles that wear them out, not compression.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Maglula uplula is what i use at the range. It takes all that thumb pressure out of it, and loads pretty quickly. its easy when you have a bench in front of you or table, even when you get close to the end. Well worth the 30 bux in my opinion.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

I like uplula also. I does save the thumb and gives you the ability to load the last few rounds much easier. It will load from 9mm to 45 acp.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Some mags are hard to load and I use loaders on them. I have a Glock 23 (.40SW) that I've kept the mags loaded since new, (15+yrs?) and still have a hard time with it. The last 2 rounds are really difficult without the loader. Keeping the mags full won't help, and years of shooting and reloading hasn't helped. Some just have really stiff springs. Get a loader. Can't go wrong with an Uplulu.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> The old wives tale about spring damaged from leaving them loaded has been debunked time and time again....it's cycles that wear them out, not compression.


Respectfully disagree.
Just last year, I shot with someone who left her Ruger 10/22 magazines full at all times....for an unknown number of years. The gun itself saw very limited use.
All four magazines would not work.
We switched to my 10/22 mags and they worked flawlessly. 100% of the time. I leave them empty unless I'm at the range.
All were Ruger OE mags.
A small sample size to be sure.......but those are my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> Respectfully disagree.
> Just last year, I shot with someone who left her Ruger 10/22 magazines full at all times....for an unknown number of years. The gun itself saw very limited use.
> All four magazines would not work.
> We switched to my 10/22 mags and they worked flawlessly. 100% of the time. I leave them empty unless I'm at the range.
> ...


I wonder if this has anything to do with those being rotary magazines?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

jackal_727 said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with those being rotary magazines?


Very good point/question.......


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Respectfully disagree.
> Just last year, I shot with someone who left her Ruger 10/22 magazines full at all times....for an unknown number of years. The gun itself saw very limited use.
> All four magazines would not work.
> We switched to my 10/22 mags and they worked flawlessly. 100% of the time. I leave them empty unless I'm at the range.
> ...


Ruger 10/22 magazines are much more liable to fail from gunk than spring failure. The mags must be stripped and cleaned occasionally. They get sluggish, people give them a shot of WD or such. That solves the problem temporarily. The gunk this manufactures ends up accumulating in mags running gears. When it dries out in storage it’s going to fail. It’s common sense. 
I never store loaded mags. Springs take a set, metal crystallizes. On gun like 1911 I keep a couple loaded for HD but rotate them 3 or 4 times a year. This is common knowledge and is true of all springs.
I never put a gun away cocked either, I believe old wives tales. Springs wear out and break like any other part.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

An unloaded pistol is a brick. I've always kept all my mags loaded. I clean them annually and lubricate with dry lube. I've got some mags that have been in use for almost 40 years and no weak springs. In fact, I've got a Dreyse 1907 given to me by my father that he always kept loaded since the 1940s. The mag spring is still good on it also. I'll believe what I experience.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> ...
> I never store loaded mags. Springs take a set, metal crystallizes. On gun like 1911 I keep a couple loaded for HD but rotate them 3 or 4 times a year. *This is common knowledge and is true of all springs.*
> I never put a gun away cocked either, I believe old wives tales. Springs wear out and break like any other part.


Since there's been differences in opinions for years by many gun experts as to whether keeping a magazine loaded for a long period of time will make mag springs take set and make them fail...I certainly don't agree with the statement that "*This is common knowledge and is true of all springs."*

Here's a few different opinions:









An Official Journal Of The NRA | How Long Can You Keep Your Magazines Loaded?


I have been trying to get a definitive answer as to the recommended time limit that a magazine could or should be kept loaded.




www.shootingillustrated.com













[DEBUNKED] Dispelling The Mag Spring Myth | Gun Carrier


The mag spring myth is just that: a myth! In this article, we're debunking it once and for all. Find out why the mag spring myth isn't a real problem.




blog.gunassociation.org


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Got a 403 error on your link. Try again?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry bout that.
Been having issues with this computer...maybe mag springs are getting weak in it.

Should work now...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It hasn’t changed my mind. Why do they recommend replacing springs in old guns? It’s just not from repetitions of compression. All springs are not created equal, that’s not in Constitution but it’s a fact.
For a pistol such as a 1911, how many manufactures are there? Guys always complaining about springs in Mags. I will continue to rotate mine. By the logic they never get weak from storing loaded my should last 3 to 4 more 100 yrs before I have to replace them.


----------

